# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Modern shayari

## itschahat

Jo sadiyaon se hota aaya hai
Woh repeat kar doonga...
Tu naa mili to tujhko dil sey
Ctrl+alt+delete kar doonga...

Company kee ladkiyaan sunder hain
Aur lonely hain...
Problem ye hai ki bus voh
Read-only hain...

Shayad mere pyar ko taste
Karna bhool gaye...
Dil sey aisa cut kiya
Ke paste karna bhool gaye...

Tumhare samne hain itney items
Kabhi hame bhi pick karo...
Hamare pyar ke icon pe
Kabhi to tum double-click karo...

Roz subha hum karte hai
Itne pyar se unhe good morning...
Woh humhe ghoor kar dekhte hain
Jaise 0 errors but 5 warnings...

Ho gayi galti humse, click ho gaya mouse
Duniya ki parwaah chhodo, ban jaao meri spouse!

Tumse mila main kal to, mere dil mein hua ek sound,
Lekin aaj tum mili to kehti ho: your file not found!


Ab aur kaho na ....Full message

----------

